# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Lightly Salted Peanuts at night before bed..bad or good for you?

## phat_matt85

I have a problem, almoust every night i eat shit load of peanuts before bed, so i was wondering if thats bad since im cutting right now, peanuts are good fats i know that but can it be bad before bed?


Mmmm peanuts!! lol cant stop eating those damn little things, oh and i dont eat too much fats threw out the day and they are only good fats.

----------


## FallenWyvern

If they fit your macros and your total calorie needs in relation to your goals, then they are fine. 

Salt isn't that great of an idea though.

----------


## phat_matt85

Yes, i know about salt but all i can find in the damn stores near my is lightly salted. 
I though that consuming fat before bed might hurt my goals.

By the way that girl in the picture is sooo freaking HOT!

----------


## BuiltForThis

Consuming the right fats before bed will actually help your goals. The fat is digested slowly through out the night which can prevent you from going into a catabolic state.

----------


## M302_Imola

what do you consider "lots of peanuts"? Peanuts are loaded with good fat but are also highly calorie dense. So you need to be careful how much you consume in one sitting. I prefer almonds over peanuts as far as nutritional value. Nothing wrong with some natural peanut butter too though.

----------


## fit4ever180

x2 to imola

----------


## phat_matt85

I prob have like 2 servings sometimes close to 3..so thats like 30 grams of fat. But i def get your point imola

----------


## xnotoriousx

make your last meal of the day before bed a protein shake and serving of peanuts or pb

Problem solved. Eat em up! Get raw peanuts though, or nat pb

----------


## M302_Imola

> I prob have like 2 servings sometimes close to 3..so thats like 30 grams of fat. But i def get your point imola


30g of fat in your last meal seems a bit much. I would go with 1 serving of nuts (apr. 16g of fat).

----------

